# ACPI Conflict

## dman777

This is from /var/log/messages:

```
2010-02-23T23:39:17.547475-06:00 localhost kernel: [    4.161047] ACPI: I/O resource piix4_smbus [0xb00-0xb07] conflicts with ACPI region SOR1 [0xb00-0xb0f]

2010-02-23T23:39:17.547483-06:00 localhost kernel: [    4.161050] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
```

This driver is used by(output from lspci -k):

```
00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 4385

   Kernel modules: i2c-piix4

```

Should I be worried? How do I find out if an ACPI driver is available for this SMbus?

----------

## krinn

for me, nothing to worry about, it's just some new addition to kernel to warn user (as was the addition with nvidia tainting kernel).

the fact the message appears in newer kernel don't want to say there's a new conflict, older kernel were having it too but were just not displaying it.

I didn't notice any change in my stability since i get those message.

```
dmesg | grep "conflicts with ACPI"

[    5.260120] ACPI: I/O resource 0000:00:1f.3 [0x400-0x41f] conflicts with ACPI region SMRG [0x400-0x40f]

[   15.296436] ACPI: I/O resource w83627ehf [0x295-0x296] conflicts with ACPI region HWRE [0x290-0x299]

```

----------

